# Frontier Scout question



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a beautiful frontier scout nickel plated in 22lr with an extra 22mag thing, It has never been shot and is just gorgeous, Is this anything special as far as a collectors Item or is it just another gun? The reason I ask is I am not much into revolvers and as thinking of trading it in on a 1911 along with a taurus 357 mag revolver I have, but I dont want to get rid of it if it is a collectors Item


Thanks for the advice
Matt


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fjestad shows a value of $600 for one in NIB condition. This clearly reflects some collector value, since the gun isn't worth that much as a shooter.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW< That is a lot more then I thought. guess I need to hold it for a few more years... I will get some pics later this is just a beautiful gun


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Nickel plated? That doesn't seem to ring true. Mebbe, but all the Frontier Scout models I remember were case colored/blue.

Even so, it's probably be a dandy squirrel gun. I used a Ruger Super Single Six many years ago. I found the .22 Magnum cylinder digested the .22 WRF cartridge very well, so used that as my squirrel gun combination for a season or two.

The .22 WRF cartridges are available again from Winchester and CCI.


Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe some of the "K series" Frontier Scouts were produced in nickel finish.


----------

